# Fishing!!!



## blancolighter (Mar 6, 2009)

Ha, after a certain thread got highjacked when it turned to the subject of fishing, I figured a fishing thread was in order.

Now I know theres a good bunch of ya out there who have joint in your tackle box, so lets hear it from ya! Stories, tips, tricks, B S, whatever (I know fishing stoners are especially full of these) 

Personally I'm a walleye man, if ya wake and bake and head out with your rod, best way to finish that day is with a fat walleye fillet and an equally sizeable doobie. 

I'm just hanging in there, watchin my plant grow till the spring run, just a couple weeks away, gonna be loong weeks to get through. Might start rolling some "tackle" to get ready tho...


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess I can "CAST" my support for this thread.
I've caught more than a few walleye over the years, but because I practice 100% catch and release(I can't stand the taste of fish, even the smell of it cooking indoors will make me RALPH) I prefer to fish for muskie or northern pike.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 6, 2009)

*Well The hybrid and striper are bitin' and Largemouth..or "black bass" for you yanks are about to start bedding:hubba:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

My favorite fishing stories mostly involve my dad from when I was a little girl.

He and I were surf fishing in the Texas Gulf coast.  We used dead shrinp and would wade out a little bit before casting our life.  The water and the sun was always nice and warm.  Anyhoo, I got a bite and reeled in since the fish stole my bait.  I walked back to our spot and stuck another shrimp on my line without my dad even noticing.  I cast and instantly hooked one!  I was so excited but I didn't want to let my dad know so I didn;t make a peep as I was struggling reeling him in.  I finally landed the fish.  It was the biggest fish I had ever caught and I was full of self-pride.    I said, "Dad, look what I got!" and he reeled in and came over to join me.  He was proud too and told me it was a black drum.  I wanted to keep this fish, get it stuffed and hang it on my wall.  Instead, dad offered it to a poor family down the beach that was fishing for their food.  I was soooo mad at him!!!  

Thinking back now, I wonder if that fish was big at all.  When you're a little kid they all seem bigger then they are...lol.  The story just makes me smile now and remember about his gracious, generous spirit.  He died in 2007.

My hubby hates going fishing with me since he has the job of taking them off my hook.  It cuts into his wet hook time quite a bit.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

The last few years our only fishing experience consists of my mom and stepdads private 26 acre lake that he keeps stocked with bass and crappie.

Still fun tho and I dont need to be on the look out for any game wardens.


----------



## city (Mar 6, 2009)

alright im in...can we make this the fishing stoned club?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 6, 2009)

Good for you to start a new thread for this topic Blanco 

There are a lot of fishermen and fishergirls on his forum.

Even though some girls are scared to touch the bait and the caught fish  

I will be watching with big interest, I like to see the size you guys catch when here in the UK if you catch something weighing 2-4lb all the camera's come out because its classed as a specimen fish  


eace:


----------



## city (Mar 6, 2009)

heres some of my favorite fish. 2 cut bow. 2 steal head
and fishing on the owyhee in january.. no thats not a bad cast its a roll cast


----------



## city (Mar 6, 2009)

nice bass ya got there Turkey.. does it sing?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 6, 2009)

We have the singers too, if only shotguns were allowed in shops, sigh.

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice steelheads, there, City!  I'm a gulf coast saltwater fisher.  Redfish, grouper, snappers, spotted seatrout, snook, an occasional pompano/permit.

Also a catch-and-release.  Can't look seafood in the face.  If they put a fish sandwich in the same bag as my burger, I won't eat it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola Art 



			
				ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Also a catch-and-release. Can't look seafood in the face. If they put a fish sandwich in the same bag as my burger, I won't eat it


 
Is the above simply because you dont like the taste of fish?

eace:


----------



## city (Mar 6, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Nice steelheads, there, City! I'm a gulf coast saltwater fisher. Redfish, grouper, snappers, spotted seatrout, snook, an occasional pompano/permit.
> 
> Also a catch-and-release. Can't look seafood in the face. If they put a fish sandwich in the same bag as my burger, I won't eat it


Red snapper is about the only one i wont eat, exceptraw macrill.
had some bad redsnapper at sizzler when i was a kid and i puked for hours havent touched it since


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 6, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> nice bass ya got there Turkey.. does it sing?


 
No but it whistles...


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> heres some of my favorite fish. 2 cut bow. 2 steal head
> and fishing on the owyhee in january.. no thats not a bad cast its a roll cast


 

   Those are some nice fish. Iv'e never tried fly fishing,(well not that kind)But about 20 years ago I was standing in the lake about knee high and decided to spark up a bowl. Being in the lake I had nowhere to set my pole down so I unzipped my pants and stuck the handle of my rod inside. As I was lighting the bowl a man and a little kid come out of nowhere. The kid asks "dad whats he doing?" The father replies" Looks like fly fishing".
   I thought about it latter. It's a good thing I didn't catch anything. it could have proven to be a painful experience...LOL


----------



## city (Mar 6, 2009)

right on... fishng with your pants down.. always fun when you cant hold it anymore so you unzip and let it go. then suddenly theres a tug on the line....all you can think is"what do i do?"


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 6, 2009)

People have enough room inside their zip to fit things into?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

Well mine is pretty miniscule but here it is.   Meet Bruno the bass.    I threw him back and was looking for his granddaddy.  Haven't found him yet.


----------



## city (Mar 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> People have enough room inside their zip to fit things into?


 the only thing i can think of hippy, is that you wear some tiight pants or your trying to brag... Im going with the tight pants


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 6, 2009)

Deep fried crappies in canna butter. Need I say more.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hola Art
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I have some sort of mental issue with seafood I never got over.  I think it's because my parents used to try to cram fishsticks down my catholic throat on Fridays when I was a kid :hubba:.  But I don't like any of it - shrimp, crab, oysters, clams, any fish at all.  And I can smell it when it's in the same room as I am.  Tuna fish is right out!


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> alright im in...can we make this the fishing stoned club?


 

   Is there any other kind?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Well mine is pretty miniscule but here it is. Meet Bruno the bass.  I threw him back and was looking for his granddaddy. Haven't found him yet.


 

Thats cuzz  hes in my fry pan:giggle:


*Blonco*.....Ill be sure to post some of my trips again this summer...


Rainbow Trout, dont live in Ugly places...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 6, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> right on... fishng with your pants down.. always fun when you cant hold it anymore so you unzip and let it go. then suddenly theres a tug on the line....all you can think is"what do i do?"


 


:rofl:   which *ROD *to hold on too  huh?  :lama:


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have some sort of mental issue with seafood I never got over. I think it's because my parents used to try to cram fishsticks down my catholic throat on Fridays when I was a kid :hubba:. But I don't like any of it - shrimp, crab, oysters, clams, any fish at all. And I can smell it when it's in the same room as I am. Tuna fish is right out!


 

   Same here, I love to catch them, But the smell of any kind of seafood will just gross me out. The only time I keep fish is if it gets tore up getting it landed. Then I put it in the garden.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Same here, I love to catch them, But the smell of any kind of seafood will just gross me out. The only time I keep fish is if it gets tore up getting it landed. Then I put it in the garden.



I'm curious why you think that is?  I know several people like us but no one ever had a reasonable explanation.  I remember on a business trip to Stockholm several years ago that I went a full 48 hours without eating because the planned meals were all seafood.  I was prepared to starve to death first.


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> People have enough room inside their zip to fit things into?


 


   Ha..... The fishing pole wasn't that big....LOLOLOLOL


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I'm curious why you think that is? I know several people like us but no one ever had a reasonable explanation. I remember on a business trip to Stockholm several years ago that I went a full 48 hours without eating because the planned meals were all seafood. I was prepared to starve to death first.


 

   I don't know either but I've also met many people who feel the same way about fish.I make a yearly trip to the boundry waters canoe area for at least ten days.everyone else eats fish they catch,I bring MRE's( meals - ready to eat, The current version of millitary c-rations) And I eat upwind and a good distance away.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2009)

I went on a high school sponsored boundary waters canoe trip leaving from Ely, MN a loooong time ago.  We caught some really, really big northern on that trip!


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I went on a high school sponsored boundary waters canoe trip leaving from Ely, MN a loooong time ago. We caught some really, really big northern on that trip!


 

   I simply climb in my boat and am in the BWCA in 20 min.


----------



## city (Mar 6, 2009)

well i will eat em. love smoke.fried.broiled.
i like to eat smoked stealhead with some brie cheese and jolepeno jelly on crackers when fishing


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 6, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> well i will eat em. love smoke.fried.broiled.
> i like to eat smoked stealhead with some brie cheese and jolepeno jelly on crackers when fishing



lol.  pepperoni for me  when fishing


----------



## city (Mar 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:   which *ROD *to hold on too  huh?  :lama:


think about it.. you can catch more fish if that one gets away. but if you let go of "your rod" to catch the fish. you may finish in your own pants.. i always figure which pole is being tugged on the most needs trhe most attention.lol


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 6, 2009)

I understand some folks dont fancy fish.. but how on earth could anybody not like Lobster or crab??? youre missin out!


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I understand some folks dont fancy fish.. but how on earth could anybody not like Lobster or crab??? youre missin out!


 

   I grew up in New England lobsters are a dime a dozen, just like fried clams, clam cakes, clam chowder. And fish and chips as far as the eye can see. I'll take a steak any time,or a lassagna.
   As a kid our family did the whole beach cookout thing. You dig a big hole in the sand Get the coal hot, cover them with seaweed, throw your foil wrapped sea food in there and wait. My mom would have a fit every time because she knew I wasn't gonna eat that, even as a kid I'd rather starve.My dad would always bring a steak or hamburges or something that came from the turf side of surf and turf.
   The only thing I've ever liked from the beach cookouts was the ice cold beer.


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> think about it.. you can catch more fish if that one gets away. but if you let go of "your rod" to catch the fish. you may finish in your own pants.. i always figure which pole is being tugged on the most needs trhe most attention.lol


 

   I must say,I didn't think my rod would get this much expossure..... 
   I hope there are no younguns about...


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 6, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> I must say,I didn't think my rod would get this much expossure.....
> I hope there are no younguns about...


 
:rofl:


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Mar 6, 2009)

my food preperation 102 teacher is the world record holder for  the largest tiger muskie out of a local lake. 26lbs i think....he got it ice fishing...i fish religiously during the warmer months, i dont freak around with ice fishing. to cold, to early...haha
i fish for pickerel and bass and perch....thats about what we got in the little lakes around here. the pond i put my boat is is well known for having alot of eel's...havnt got one yet but im tryin 
i got a little jon boat with a trolling motor i haul around in my dads pickup truck. my brother (dubblehue) has a nice bow rider but we never really fish off it, just swim  
what do you guys float in?


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

GeoffTheMess said:
			
		

> my food preperation 102 teacher is the world record holder for the largest tiger muskie out of a local lake. 26lbs i think....he got it ice fishing...i fish religiously during the warmer months, i dont freak around with ice fishing. to cold, to early...haha
> i fish for pickerel and bass and perch....thats about what we got in the little lakes around here. the pond i put my boat is is well known for having alot of eel's...havnt got one yet but im tryin
> i got a little jon boat with a trolling motor i haul around in my dads pickup truck. my brother (dubblehue) has a nice bow rider but we never really fish off it, just swim
> what do you guys float in?


 


 Tiger muskie are one of the most beutiful fish IMO.
   My boat is a modified house boat. When I bought it, it had just survived a fire.From the deck up it was destroyed by a grease fire. Below was fine.I gutted it. Took out the bed rooms, and reconfiguered the whole main deck.Going aft to fore is a storage area, down a hallway is a 3/4 head,then a full size galley, dinning area for 12, then the lounge area. The front deck is a 18x30 open uncovered space that cantaleevers out 8 feet so I can beach in shallow water. I love this boat, not only because it can go anywhere I need but also when people ask where can they buy one I can say you can't you have to build one.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 6, 2009)

2-3 more weeks and i'll have picks of shannandoah smallies up the wazoo.

pound for pound, ain't much more fun to catch than a smallmouth on a fly or ultra lite set up.


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, what ever happened to that guy who was looking for things to do when he was stoned?


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Mar 6, 2009)

I like to fish for dungeness crab :hubba: 

Around here, it's pretty much just trout... So we go to the coast and crab when we can.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 6, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> I grew up in New England lobsters are a dime a dozen, just like fried clams, clam cakes, clam chowder. And fish and chips as far as the eye can see. I'll take a steak any time,or a lassagna.
> As a kid our family did the whole beach cookout thing. You dig a big hole in the sand Get the coal hot, cover them with seaweed, throw your foil wrapped sea food in there and wait. My mom would have a fit every time because she knew I wasn't gonna eat that, even as a kid I'd rather starve.My dad would always bring a steak or hamburges or something that came from the turf side of surf and turf.
> The only thing I've ever liked from the beach cookouts was the ice cold beer.



Sounds like a little slice of heaven...dipped in butter...


----------



## nvthis (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone on the west coast ever eat limpets? I never have but I saw someone do it on the tv the other day. I didn't know you could. All I know is I see billions of them on the rocks when I go to the coast. Seems like easy pickin's. On the show I saw they were bbq-ing them with lemon, honey, soy and ginger. If you don't know what I am talking about, they are the little China hats stuck to the rocks by the millions. Everywhere. I thought they said it was a little like clams. They were also eating big sand fleas (crabs). I have caught bunches that size in Trinidad on the north coast. Never thought to eat those either:confused2: Just seems too easy.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2009)

..there ALL trophies...


----------



## nvthis (Mar 7, 2009)

:rofl: Hick, that's the most messed up circle I ever saw! Nice fish  So, is that you???:rofl:


----------



## city (Mar 7, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Hey, what ever happened to that guy who was looking for things to do when he was stoned?


i dont know.. i dropped the tread after this one started..
he had a little tissy and i dont thin k he fished.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2009)

..yea.. I'm really short for my age...


----------



## city (Mar 7, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Sounds like a little slice of heaven...dipped in butter...


.
well turkey.. its not like i gotta lot to look forward to here. ECONOMYSUCKS!!
so when are we moving to seefood land. Im game for clams lobster shrimp and crab being a dime a dozen


----------



## cubby (Mar 7, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..yea.. I'm really short for my age...


 

   Or maybe you're really old for your height......


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well,,,, being in the midwest...I like fishing for smallies, largies, and kentucky hybrids (bass) in a crystal clear little river that runs thru my property.....wade right in the river...walk upstream,,,and count on havin about 11 or so nice 1lb'ers by the time your done...


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Or maybe you're really old for your height......


well,... I am taller than I sound...


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2009)

Dear Abby:
When I finally retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoying my
favorite pastime -- bass fishing. I got my own little fishing boat and
tried to get my wife to join me, but she just never liked fishing. Finally,
one day at the Bait & Tackle Shop, I got to talking to Sam the shop owner
who it turned out loves bass fishing as much as I do. We quickly became
fishing buddies. As I said the wife doesn't care about fishing; she not
only refuses to join us she always complains that I spend too much time
fishing.
A few weeks ago Sam and I had the best fishing trip ever. Not only did I
catch the most beautiful bass you've ever seen, only a few minutes later
Sam must have caught his twin brother! So I took a picture of Sam holding
up the two nice bass that we caught and showed the picture to the wife
hoping that maybe she'd get interested. Instead she says she doesn't want
me to go fishing at all anymore! And she wants me to sell the
boat! I think she just doesn't like to see me enjoying myself.
What would you do? Tell the wife to forget it and continue my hobby or
quit fishing and sell the boat as she insists?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

Forget it  Hick...and enjoy your Hobby..and if you decide to sell the Boat..let me Know..and I hope you throw in SAM:lama:


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 7, 2009)

hmmmmm


I did a bit of fishing earlier today... 


didn't get any bites yet....




or did i?


----------



## IRISH (Mar 7, 2009)

heres a 12 foot skiff i got from a friend last summer. it was his dads that passed away, and he was moving out of state, and did'nt want to drag it with, so he entrusted it to me. we spent many, many hours in this boat with his dad fishing all over. it had a few small leaks in the bottom from a float trip down the pine creek. i've fixed those. i just found a trailer for it last week. gotta pick it up once the rain here stops.

annndd, this is Billy.:hubba:   . he's the holder of the emergency doob. he sings 'take me to the river', and ' dont worry, be happy'.  ...

and a few pics of what we mostly fish for, bluegills. my favorite meal is fresh caught gills, fried green tomatoes, and fried yellow squash, fresh from the garden.  ...bb...


----------



## nvthis (Mar 7, 2009)

I taught Sam everything Sam knows about fishing... Haven't seen Sam in a while. Good to hear Sam is doing ok. Good to see Sam is wearing clothes now. 



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Dear Abby:
> When I finally retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoying my
> favorite pastime -- bass fishing. I got my own little fishing boat and
> tried to get my wife to join me, but she just never liked fishing. Finally,
> ...


----------



## nvthis (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey BB. I love fishin' for gills too. Tenacious little suckers.
I had a fish tank at one of my jobs once. There was a pacu in it that would just swim back and forth all day long. One day a fellow employee was moving to a new pad and needed someplace to dump his convicts until he could set up his tank at his new house, so he dumped them into the tank at work. I came in the next day and the convicts were cruising around but the pacu was huddled in a bottom corner with part of his face gone. When ever he moved one of the convicts would swim over to him and bite or ram him until he got back into his little corner. It was kinda sad, really, we were all kinda hating on the little convicts. They were pretty mean to that pacu that we had had for so long.
Anyway, later that week, the boss' 5 year old son came through with a blue gill that was about 1 1/2 inches long and dumped that in the tank too. When I came in the next day the pacu was back to swimming back and forth along the tank. The blue gill was sitting still as could be right in the middle of the tank and all three convicts were smashed into the back corner. Anytime one of them even moved that little bluegill would zip down to them and set 'em straight. We just loved that little blue gill. The convicts were gone to their new home the following morning.




			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> heres a 12 foot skiff i got from a friend last summer. it was his dads that passed away, and he was moving out of state, and did'nt want to drag it with, so he entrusted it to me. we spent many, many hours in this boat with his dad fishing all over. it had a few small leaks in the bottom from a float trip down the pine creek. i've fixed those. i just found a trailer for it last week. gotta pick it up once the rain here stops.
> 
> annndd, this is Billy.:hubba:   . he's the holder of the emergency doob. he sings 'take me to the river', and ' dont worry, be happy'.  ...
> 
> and a few pics of what we mostly fish for, bluegills. my favorite meal is fresh caught gills, fried green tomatoes, and fried yellow squash, fresh from the garden.  ...bb...


----------



## tcbud (Mar 7, 2009)

Husband and I fish two big lakes for Bass.  Have a patio boat, bought that type cause my old (now gone) dad could get around in it well (after using a 15ft. bow rider for years, getting up and walking round makes a big difference in how long I can stay on a boat).  We spent one of the best summers of my life a couple years ago, fishing every weekend with him.  He was quite the lifetime fisherman.  I have just taken up the sport in the last fifteen years.  Got one of those bass games for the husband and I was hooked.  Now I have like two bass rods, and one light tackle for streams and trout, one ocean pole too!  I still cant get into steelhead fishing, tho we are less than a quarter mile from world class steelhead river.  To cold and to early for me (ice on the pole and nose is not my cup a tea).  Give me a hot summer day and a lake to jump in between catches.  Got to bring some reefer along of course and some munchables.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 7, 2009)

off topic , sorta-- mom had one of those japanese fighting fish. she accidently left her grooming mirror from doing her hair b4 work, out on the table, where the fish could see himself. welll, mom came home to find little henry dead on the table. .

mom about has a nervous break down over anything dying. and henry was no different. had to drive 75 miles to comfort her, and bury henry. gentlest woman you'd ever meet, with a huge heart. .:heart: ...bb...


----------



## icegrower (Mar 7, 2009)

you all should come over here and fish in the rural area of iceland, i must say its just hipnotysing being all alone in the middle of nowhere here with a flyrod in hand and handrolled between your lips
the summer nights  here ar just amazing daylight for 24hrs but with the stillness and quiteness of the nigh...the best moments for fishing


----------



## SativaWeed (Mar 8, 2009)

Icelands economy is even deeper in the toilet than USA. EVERYTHING is way above the dollar or the euro now that Icelands economy has bottomed out. Thier currency is worth squat. Sorry. Stay home, spend yer cash on your local fish&game dept. Support your local resource dept and be a steward of your region and remember to pack out yer trash. No offence to Icelanders, I DO admire the 100% litteracy rate but the money aint worth...well you know.


----------



## salmonfisher420 (Mar 8, 2009)

I caught 7 Steelhead and a Salmon this week!


----------



## city (Mar 8, 2009)

hey NVTHIS.
over in southern idaho there is a Pacu farm and you can go fish for them. you will need a salmon rod and some 20-30 lbs. test. they will snap your rod they are so big.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 8, 2009)

ostpicsworthless: ...bb...


----------



## POTUS (Mar 8, 2009)

Florida fishing. Feet firmly planted on land. Fresh water, salt water, I don't care. Top, middle or bottom feeders, I don't care. Fried, steamed, baked, bbq'd or raw, I don't care.

I LOVE FISHING AND EATING THEM!


----------



## POTUS (Mar 8, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> in southern idaho there is a Pacu farm


Dude, you're scaring me. A Pack-You farm? Sounds like newbie day at the prison work farm. Yikes! Hahaahahahahahaa


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Dude, you're scaring me. A Pack-You farm? Sounds like newbie day at the prison work farm. Yikes! Hahaahahahahahaa


 
:rofl:


----------



## icegrower (Mar 8, 2009)

hey i wanted to post some pics of one of my fav fishingspots....well i posted the pics on an icelandic webpage where avid fishermen come to speak and shere info
these pics are 3 yrs old but they are nice
one shows my fav place...its this small island that is obout 20-30 meters from the coast or what you call it...well you have to be  bit tall and put your waders on and cross the water to get there  and when you get there you get the biggest feeling that you are the only one arount for miles....i love it
the other pic shows an underwater at that same place and shows an icelandic trout wich we call bleikja


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 8, 2009)

AS A KID AGED 13-14 I FISHED FOR A WHOLE YEAR AND NEVER EVEN GOT ONE BITE thinking about it as an adult maybe the pond had no fish in it
lol
uk420maan


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Mar 8, 2009)

just got back from deep sea fishing in Zanzibar... Mahi Mahi all over the place! it was nice!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 8, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> AS A KID AGED 13-14 I FISHED FOR A WHOLE YEAR AND NEVER EVEN GOT ONE BITE thinking about it as an adult maybe the pond had no fish in it
> lol
> uk420maan


 
Bet you forgot the bait.


----------



## Moo (Mar 8, 2009)

Catfish bayby!  Let that sinker pull your bait under to the depths and sit and wait....  love it.

Prime fishing place out here -- advantage to be taken.


----------



## cubby (Mar 8, 2009)

uk420maan said:
			
		

> AS A KID AGED 13-14 I FISHED FOR A WHOLE YEAR AND NEVER EVEN GOT ONE BITE thinking about it as an adult maybe the pond had no fish in it
> lol
> uk420maan


 

   Are you sure it was a pond?


----------



## Hick (Mar 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *uk420maan*
> _AS A KID AGED 13-14 I FISHED FOR A WHOLE YEAR AND NEVER EVEN GOT ONE BITE thinking about it as an adult maybe the pond had no fish in it
> lol
> uk420maan_





			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Bet you forgot the bait.



hmmmm.. at that age, I was a master baiter...


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmmm.. at that age, I was a master baiter...



Hahahaha.. 
Only one worm that you were interested in huh?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 9, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Are you sure it was a pond?


Well, it did have tire tracks on both ends of it...


----------



## Super Skunk (Mar 9, 2009)

I run a part time guide service here on the lake where I live, The white bass and stripers are on there spring treck up the river. I took three little boys yesterday and they all three limited out within 2 1/2 hours. I only charge the adults to fish, kids 12 and under are free. I love watching a small kid 3-4 years old fighting those little fish. There expressions are priceless! It is great. I have been fishing this lake for going on twenty years, and my biggest catch was back in 1998, caught an 114 lbs. op catfish. Not quite a record for this lake but real close. Keep your hooks sharp and your joint tight!


----------



## POTUS (Mar 9, 2009)

Super Skunk said:
			
		

> I love watching a small kid 3-4 years old fighting those little fish. There expressions are priceless! It is great.


Dude! That is so very cool! Kids are the best people on the planet. Too young to have been taught to do anything but enjoy life! When I see a youngster having fun and laughing with all their heart, it just makes me feel good all the way into my soul.

Good for you!!!!


----------



## umbra (Mar 9, 2009)

On my honeymoon, I went fishing. Caught a record sailfish, even had it mounted. Course I'm divorced now. But I remember when I took #1 son fishing for his first time. He caught a sunny. He was so proud. I asked if he wanted to touch it...he pet it like a dog. He was 5 then. This is a memory that will last until I die.


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Well, it did have tire tracks on both ends of it...


I don't think anyone got it Potus...
Mud puddle.. remember there all stoners..


----------



## Super Skunk (Mar 9, 2009)

I love the little kids!!! I have tried for several years to take handicapped , and kids that would not normally get to go fishing through our local lions club. Even post this in my fliers that are everywhere. Everyone is all for it, but nobody ever signs up to go. I have a clause that a parent must accompany them... I was told that is why???  I even have a regestered nurse that is willing to donate time to make sure they were okay while on the boat. I just don't understand alot of people. Can't put a price on a little kid fighting a fish that I would normally consider bait. Awesome feeling! The best thing is they come back year after year, so I kinda get to see them grow up, in some cases.


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

Super Skunk said:
			
		

> I love the little kids!!! I have tried for several years to take handicapped , and kids that would not normally get to go fishing through our local lions club. Even post this in my fliers that are everywhere. Everyone is all for it, but nobody ever signs up to go. I have a clause that a parent must accompany them... I was told that is why???  I even have a regestered nurse that is willing to donate time to make sure they were okay while on the boat. I just don't understand alot of people. Can't put a price on a little kid fighting a fish that I would normally consider bait. Awesome feeling! The best thing is they come back year after year, so I kinda get to see them grow up, in some cases.


I understand that. There's a pond in the next town that has handicap fishing,even its own little pond with big trout just for them but noone uses it. I tried to set uip the same thing. Had a nurse too.even had a fishing store that would donate poles and worms.
Couldn't get anyone to do it. They just had to sign a waiver and pic em uplater..
Some people. Guess they didn't want em to have fun that they might want to do again...


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

Well thought id share. this is wht i ate last night...
steel head. 
just thought id share.. this is off that big Hen in my earlier post..
YUM!!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 9, 2009)

And you didnt invite me to dinner city?  How rude.  



How was it?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 9, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Well thought id share. this is wht i ate last night...
> steel head.
> just thought id share.. this is off that big Hen in my earlier post..
> YUM!!!!


Now hold on just a dag-gone minute! You got a steel head chicken running around? Damn dude, I gotta see them eggs! Does it taste like chicken? hehe, I'm crackin me up!


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Now hold on just a dag-gone minute! You got a steel head chicken running around? Damn dude, I gotta see them eggs! Does it taste like chicken? hehe, I'm crackin me up!


Potus.... i think your egg finally cracked.. ..
"I have gone out to find myself
if by chance i return before i get back. keep me here!!!"
Bill the Cat


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry Mom, didnt know you were wanting any.. Tasted like a big trout..lol cant wait for the fall run!!
little bit of garlic pepper and some good old seafood rub.
nice hot cast iron pan and a little butter. it was great. served it with garlic,creamcheese mashed potato's and some green beans with bacon bits..


----------



## POTUS (Mar 9, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Potus.... i think your egg finally cracked...


wait, you said:


			
				city said:
			
		

> Well thought id share. this is wht i ate last night...
> steel head... this is off that big Hen...


Did so...hehe

and I wanted some too! But do you eat it with taters or corn bread? Tarter Sauce or Gravy?

Steelhead chicken nuggets

If ya had it with a side of chipped beef, would it be Fish and chips?

Hahahahahahaaha

ok, I'm losin it....Nurse, pour my meds!


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> wait, you said:
> Did so...hehe
> 
> and I wanted some too! But do you eat it with taters or corn bread? Tarter Sauce or Gravy?
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## city (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I got sunday threw tues off this weekend. So guess what I'm doing. Suppose to be aroung 57 degrees here for the rest of the week with light wind.. 
EXCITED!!
Skwala hatch should happen this week. Heard people have seen em. So I got out 4 different patern and some different midge patterns to drop off the back side.
I'm going fishing for 3 days straight. Think I will go to Or. For a day and get me some spotted brown trout. Then head to the southfork to get some cutbow before they close the river for spawn.


----------



## IllinoisDiesel08 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was bass fishing at a small lake not to far from my house and the lake was coverd with that greeen slimy **** and I could see where the fish were coming up and picking off dragon flies off the surface of the water. So im castin out a snag proof frog and out of the corner of my eye I see a Cardinal land on the slime right near the edge of the water. The next time I casted out I heard water splasing where the bird was and uh, whered the bird go. LOL I wish I could have got that on tape


----------



## leafminer (Mar 12, 2009)

I used to go sea fishing in the Persian Gulf but I stopped finally, when I hooked a fish through the eye and saw how it suffered. People used to tell me 'fish don't feel pain.' Total idiocy .. .. 
Often we fished off a wreck. Somewhat dangerous.  But rewarding . . . the fish were so plentiful I often would not bother to use bait. I'd tie a bit of red wool around the hook and jiggle it in the water. About thirty seconds was average, bam! get a warm water cod, or sea bass, usually, but very often before I could get my catch to the surface, the catch would be taken by a grouper. Typically would catch 50 kg or so in an hour and then troll for 'cuda or king mackerel on the way back. 200 pound line.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 12, 2009)

Down here in Florida, we have some grasshoppers that are huge. About 4 to 5 inches long and about and inch to 1.5 across. I was fishing a lake about a half mile long by a quarter wide. Each lake in this region is connected by canals. The bass are awesome.

You know what I did.

I caught one of these prehistoric plant munchers and put a hook through him. Kept him very alive. Snapped off his wings.

He landed on the surface about 50 feet from me or so. Then he starts walking all over the place on top of the water. He's a flippin and flickin all over the place and a largemouth came rocketing out of the lake to a good 2 or 3 feet in the air. This was a 9 pounder. Not real big, but respectable.

I actually flinched and ducked when he came out.

He got ate.

The grasshopper died a terrible death. First some human mutilates him, gores him with a huge spear through the body and then tries to drown him. THEN a dinosaur flies up, gives it a heart attack followed by crushing death.

That was one good fish.


----------



## salmonfisher420 (Mar 12, 2009)

Another "King" Chinook Salmon today about 25 lbs!


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

salmonfisher420 said:
			
		

> Another "King" Chinook Salmon today about 25 lbs!


No pic? 
There's 2 people I trust in this world to tell the trueth about fishing.. me and you. I'm starting to wonder about you. All fishermen are liars.


----------



## cubby (Mar 13, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> No pic?
> There's 2 people I trust in this world to tell the trueth about fishing.. me and you. I'm starting to wonder about you. All fishermen are liars.


 

   Not all liars are fishermen, but all fishermen are liars.


----------



## chinaman (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL thats funny ...Im on vacation in Cozumel just went deep sea for the 1st time i cought a 40pound barracuda and friend cought 2 Mahi Mahi was very cool and the Mahi came out excellent using a Tequilla marinade i  YUM best way to kill the munchies


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 13, 2009)

A bad day fishing beats a good day at work any time.

The crappie are starting to bit in WV YAAAAAHOOOOOO


----------



## Newbud (Mar 15, 2009)

Weed and fishin! I love this site:headbang2: 

I'm in uk and used to go fishin all time but just tend to do couple of trips a year either for carp or trout.

Dont fly fish for the trout though but i imagine it something i going to do more, i love not having to carry loads of tackle and the mobilty.

Our rivers compared to usa dont have nearly same size salmon or trout but there some good fisheries/farms about.

I've had a 10lb rainbow before and before you say where the pics i'm on the other computer i'll post the pics tommorow.

Like my pike fishing aswell but havn't been for while, had loads, but i aint quoting numbers cos i dont have any pics to back up lol.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 16, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> and some good old sea food rub


 
City what "sea food rub" you talking about...what is it's name, always lookin' for something to put on fish.  We mostly eat bass tho.  Husband cooks the fish here, and mostly they get "Jane's Crazy Salt".  Or Beer Batter, trying to cut back on that.

Went out on a lake I drive by regular and fished it last Friday.  I got two bites, husband got two bites.  Fishing was tough, seems I was changing bait a lot and getting sun block on mostly.  The day was outstanding tho.  Forgot the Camera or would have posted pics.  Now.....just looked in on lake levels for Shasta.  It has come up five feet since we were lookin' for a camp site last week!  I think we will be down there commin' up soon.  The pre-spawn feeding frenzy should be in full swing.  I love this time of year, saw three boat ramps in the water when we looked last week.  Weather looks good, need need need to catch some fishes!


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 16, 2009)

Great thread!

 When I was about 6 years old, I used to stay with my Grandmother in Buena Vista, Colorado.. a small mountain town.

 Everyday, I was up and out trout fishing without a care in the world. MAN, I had it good til I grew up...lol


----------



## POTUS (Mar 16, 2009)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> Great thread!
> 
> When I was about 6 years old, I used to stay with my Grandmother in Buena Vista, Colorado.. a small mountain town.
> 
> Everyday, I was up and out trout fishing without a care in the world. MAN, I had it good til I grew up...lol


Man, I hear ya. When I was a little one, I'd take my 22 and my fishing pole and take off for the day. Mom would know not to fix anything for supper but some corn bread, veggies and pie. I'd catch some fish at the stream I knew where there was always some and then on the way home I'd bag a dozen squirrels or so.

I'll tell you what; if you've never had fried sunfish and fried squirrel with fresh squirrel gravy over fresh made biscuits, you have no idea what you've missed. Slide some corn on the cob from the garden up next to it and a loose leaf salad with pie after, made from your own peach orchard and you've got a piece of heaven.

I wish I could back up and do that again. That was a place called Spotswood. hehe, becha no one's heard of it. Our school cafeteria had a rotating schedule of Moms that came in and cooked the school lunch. They brought what they were scheduled to bring and the school bought it from them for our lunches. The only bummer was all the Moms watched us during lunch. No goofing off while they watched!

Keep in mind that was almost 70 years ago. The school had about 50 kids in it.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 16, 2009)

:holysheep:
thats intense potus


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Mar 16, 2009)

heres a great recipe for perch....
Yellow Perch Meuniere
50# perch Fillets 
30 lemons                                    
3 bottles white wine                   
6 bunches parsley                        
9# butter                                       
3 cups worchestershire sauce                
1/2 sm container lemon pepper                  
2 lb flour                                
chicken stock...about 4 oz per 6 portions                             

Rinse perchies and pat dry
Sprinkle with salt and pepper and lemon pepper seasoning
In a large pan  marinate it

Worcestershire sauce
Soy sauce 
Lemon juice and the skins of the lemons 
A little olive oil

To Prepare In a stainless bowl
Add flour and  seasonings

Dredge marinated fish and add fish to hot sauter (not sautee, use the pans with straight sides, usually made for pan frying) pan that has half butter and half olive oil

Sprinkle a little lemon juice and seasonings
Cook until golden brown
Turn ( you may have to add some butter and oil at this point
When nearly cooked  Add  Chicken broth with veggies Wine Lemon juice  Parsley

Cover and allow to get nice and browned
You want to reduce the  broth so it is thick and bubbley
 Serve with a little sauce drizzled on top.
Serve with a sprig of parsley and a wedge of lemon

thats a great recipe. use it for any kind of fish.....perch is the best god i cant wait for fishing season

that recipe is for 110 people i didnt bother converting it. I do enough of that at work


----------



## city (Mar 16, 2009)

Sounds good. I will do it with croppie.
Oh and that rub is "Grill Mates seafood rub". Its a McCormicks product. Just add some garlic pepper to it.


----------



## city (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow Potus. Sounds like ya had fun.childhood was always much better. I remember bringing a gun to school for show and tell and being able to go shoot afterwards. Now you can get expelled for drawing a picture of a gun.
Wow. I always figured you to be about 40 and a D&D fan. Not an old educated hippy.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Mar 17, 2009)

I love going to the river and catching a mess of walleye and then going into the woods hunt up some big yellow mushrooms. Come home make some fried taters and home made cornbread with the fish and shrooms MMMMMM good eating...take care..


----------



## POTUS (Mar 17, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Wow. I always figured you to be about 40 and a D&D fan. Not an old educated hippy.


hehe, my son is older than that...I'm a wrinkle with legs.


----------



## city (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh MY GOd! I can't stop laughing. It hurts.. 
Going up fishing today.. wooohooo


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> I remember bringing a gun to school for show and tell and being able to go shoot afterwards. Now you can get expelled for drawing a picture of a gun.


 
Tell me bout it when i was growing up my mum and dad gave me a .410 shotgun to go play with from when i was about 13.
Now a days there no way that would happen.
Not in politically correct Britain gone mad anyway lol.
My dad was ace like that, his land his rules and if you dont like it? run lol


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok,,,so I know this is a fishin' thread,,but Potus's mention of fried tree rat is making me HUNGRY....love to get a 'mess of em and serve em up....GOOD EATING


----------



## city (Mar 17, 2009)

This is funny. I have no problem eating stuff like that. But I live in the west and its nothing that is on a menu out here.
Going out to be with nature today. Going out to catch some cut throat or rainbow or cutbow. Maybe a damn white fish. Either way I'm going to smoke some hash and be with nature


----------



## POTUS (Mar 17, 2009)

dollarspot73 said:
			
		

> Ok,,,so I know this is a fishin' thread,,but Potus's mention of fried tree rat is making me HUNGRY....love to get a 'mess of em and serve em up....GOOD EATING


Dude! If someone offers up a mess of fresh fried squirrel with biscuits just out of the oven and smothered with squirrel pepper gravy, I'd turn down any other meal on the planet for that.

Just after typing that, my mouth is watering like Cujo's on a bad foam day.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 17, 2009)

I love squirrel, but Ive never had the squirrel pepper gravy..how's it made?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 17, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I love squirrel, but Ive never had the squirrel pepper gravy..how's it made?


Man, I don't want to rip off city's thread.

Hey city, should I go start a thread for tree rat hunting? Not trying to crash yours man.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 17, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> T
> Going out to be with nature today. Going out to catch some cut throat or rainbow or cutbow. Maybe a damn white fish. Either way I'm going to smoke some hash and be with nature


 
Cutbow? is that some hybrid?  Or a mountain fish I never heard of?
thanks


----------



## cubby (Mar 17, 2009)

Squirrels? What's next, skunks?


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2009)

^lol, don't say (cats), papa will come runn'in.  ...

i use a seafood rub known as Old Bay on some of my fish. . used to could'nt buy it up here in Michigan. luckily, had family in Mississippi that mailed it with x-mas packages. .

another southern brand we like is creole rub made by Zatarains. these are both spicy rubs. and are excellent on fish.

i love the old bay on steamed shrimp...bb...


----------



## cubby (Mar 18, 2009)

(





			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> ^lol, don't say (cats), papa will come runn'in.  ...)
> 
> Cats and rats and elephants, but sure as you're born, you're never gonna' eat no unicorn......Oh sorry wrong thread


----------



## city (Mar 18, 2009)

No go ahead and talk about tree rat. Oh and this ain't my thread.I'm just in it.
Took the day to go catch fish. Caught 2 17" rainbows and 2 big nasty white fish.
Cut bow is a hybrid of rainbow and cutthroat. They get real big and strong. They will tear you up..


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2009)

mmm mm mmmm banjobuzz squirrel pepper gravy is very easy. i fry 3 young squirrels. (gotta parboil them old squirrels). 

after i fry the meat, i put 4 tablespoons bacon drip'ins in the iron skillet. ( i usually throw 3-4 strips of salt meat in pan if no drip'ins available). on medium heat, i wisk in a quarter cup self rising flour. stir, unil golden. add three quarters cup milk, 1 med minced onion, 1 minced celery stalk, 1 tsp ground black pepper. 

you work quickly, wisking your gravy. don't blink, or it'll burn. keep that wisk moving. ( i use a fork ). have all ingredients prepared before adding your flour to the drip'ins, as this is done pretty quickly. (if you burn the gravy, and theres another person eating this, they will never forget it.)

you can salt to your taste. the salt meat is usually enough salt.

drizzle this on some squirrel, and smother the rest over some biscuits, and, mmm mm mmmm, it's soo good...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2009)

by old squirrels^ i mean this type...


----------



## POTUS (Mar 18, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> mmm mm mmmm banjobuzz squirrel pepper gravy is very easy. i fry 3 young squirrels...


Mine is a simple white gravy with lots of black pepper. I usually add some diced squirrel to it to add more flavor since it mostly is used for biscuit topping. Easy to make when camping.


----------



## marcnh (Mar 18, 2009)

When I was in key west we used to buy some squid bait and go for snapper.  I would fillet them on the pier and throw the carcass back for the other fish to eat (that and it will stink like hell in your garbage with all the heat).  So in one night I could get a pound or two of fresh snapper.  There were cubans there that would want anything I caught lol.  We would also have a line out for shark.  We would cut off the tail and head of a fish, mount on a large hook with the skin still on (important because the little fish will otherwise consume all of it) with about a 6 foot 2 oz leader and about 20 pound line. fun ****! Thanks for all your fishing stories, I miss the bass and crappie!


----------



## ljjr (Mar 18, 2009)

going crappie fishing today! hopefully i'll have some pics to post up!


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 18, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> by old squirrels^ i mean this type...


 
You can't eat Freddie Fuzznutz!!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Mar 18, 2009)

Getting out the rubber worms and going thru them soon, got lots of new/old tackle the other day from dear Dad.  Gonna spend some time organizing, cause tomarrow we hit Shasta for some bass.  Will be the first fish caught for me this year, hopefully it will be on the new pole.  Yip Yip, gonna get to go fishin'!


----------



## IRISH (Mar 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> You can't eat Freddie Fuzznutz!!!!!


 


> Thats the 8th , and 9th part of " It's Whats For Dinner "...:rofl: ...bb...


----------



## POTUS (Mar 18, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> > Thats the 8th , and 9th part of " It's Whats For Dinner "...:rofl: ...bb...


I guess they'd be called Tree Oysters...


----------



## tcbud (Mar 19, 2009)

:rofl: 





			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> I guess they'd be called Tree Oysters...


hit the funny bone there POTUS


----------



## tcbud (Mar 21, 2009)

Fishing for the first time this year, these last two days, after a pretty good storm the week before, we found the lake very muddy (stained fishermen would say).  So I opted for a light colored worm on one pole and a minow on the new pole (normal for this lake, minows out fish worms, not these two days).  This new pole is long, seven feet I think.  I usually use a medium action six footer, this new one is longer and very limber.  Wanted to catch a fish on it so bad, I put a minow on it both days.  First day, I only caught fish on my rubber worms on the other pole (had to work hard not to be skunked, finally picked up some fish before we left).  Second day, we were headed in.  I had smoked some and was stoned and dragging my poor minow on the bottom (usually it would be two turns off bottom) my pole with the worm on it in the pole holder.  I thot I was dragging my worm.  I got a bite and found my pole bent over with no weight on the line.  I set the hook and reeled that fish in, shaking my head with the realization I got a fish on my new pole, a virgin no longer.  The fish did not make 12 inches but it's head was HUGE compared to it's body.  It is pictured below.  Almost looks like it could be a large mouth x spotted bass.  All the bass we caught were small (small as in around 11-14 inches)and very light in color due to the color of the water.
The duck ate more of my minows the first day than the fish.
My last catch of the day, rock fish.  It is not a good idea to drag a minow.


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm currently learning how to fly fish. Any tips?


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

Excellent tcbud.  

So who wants to go fishing with me next month in Ca?  Whoever wins gets MP braggin rights.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 21, 2009)

Where are we fishing SM?  Ocean or Bay? Not sure if I can go.  Would love to tho.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

I can handle a bay trip.  But even if its not on a boat I don't care.

Will you take the fish off the hook for me?  Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 21, 2009)

I let the Master baiter, bait my hook......(I will hook crickets or crawdads on as bait tho)
I let the Master baiter take the fish off my hook.
I also do NOT cut bait for saltwater.
I tie my own hooks, leaders, and swivels....
dont do fish slime anymore.
I used to grade salmon on a processor in Alaska. I dont do fish slime anymore (I think I am repeating myself).  Part of the fishing regs on my vessel, "first mate does not touch slimey fish, first mate does all her nasty jobs at home".  I am sure some nice Master baiter will take your catch off SM.


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 21, 2009)

:spit: 

So who wants to be Master Baiter for me?

Muahahahhaa.  Sorry.


----------



## city (Mar 22, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit:
> 
> So who wants to be Master Baiter for me?
> 
> Muahahahhaa.  Sorry.


too late. i already have..... i mean... I will!


----------



## city (Mar 22, 2009)

Dr. GreenBrain said:
			
		

> I'm currently learning how to fly fish. Any tips?



ya dont give up!
I think of learning to fly fish like a gay man being anally raped in Chino prison.
first hundred times isnt any fun till you get better.but after that you start to like it.
sorry i had too.
remember 10 and 12 for your casts.
then 9 for your final cast. im learning how to double haul. it really helps when casting in the wind. personally i use a 9' leader extended with a tippet to 12' when fishing.
i dont know how good you are. i would go to a fly shop and see if you could have them teach ya a cast or 2.
learn a roll cast,side cast.double haul.
see how they cast. some people i know have different techniuqes. some are very technical others can shoot that line like a lazer. 
theres alot to learn. just choose a path.. if you can learn to spay cast it will help you later on...
too much info?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 22, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> I think of learning to fly fish like a gay man being anally raped in Chino prison.
> first hundred times isnt any fun till you get better.but after that you start to like it.
> sorry i had too.


 
:spit: :rofl:


----------



## POTUS (Mar 22, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> remember 10 and 12 for your casts. then 9 for your final cast.


I tried 3 for my final once and only caught my own azz. Nothing is worse than a fly up your own azz. Walking around with a Trout hanging out of your butt just isn't cool. hehe


----------



## city (Mar 22, 2009)

speaking of this. i have been trying to teach my wife how to fly fish,since i go to alot of places thats catch and release single barbless hooks. she usses conventional stuff so she cant fish there.
i think that this may lead to devorce.
i dont understand a person that doesnt understand why they arent getting how to do something without practicing.
im not saying that im really good at this or anything but i offer to take her out to the open park a 100' from the house to practice and she wont do it. then doesnt understand why i dont take her out to any of the good holes. damn how have to know how to cast into them and do a proper float to catch fish!!!!!
not just froth the water with a fly rod and hope..
ok. my fustration is out


----------



## tcbud (Mar 22, 2009)

My dad used to take us kids to a park just to learn how to cast.  I remember him doing it with my daughter too.  There was a putting green in the park and he always brought a putter too.  As soon as casting practice was over, I headed to the playground.  Hadnt thot of that in years, thanks city.
I remember once when dad was fishing fly's on Manzanita lake, late in the evening, he caught a bat!  I can still see the bat flying against the purple sky on the end of his line.  Is funny, I cant remember how he got that bad bat off his line.  I inherited a fly pole from him, tho I cant see me taking it up, gonna offer it to the daughter.  To much cast cast cast for my poor wrists.  Bass fishing casting gitzit's all day warents a lot of smoke to ease that pain or a little white pill does the trick too.

City, you know you can wet fly fish with a spinning reel, I have done that a bunch, especially off bridges on dirt roads.  You get some really cute little trout that way.  Catch and release of course.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 22, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I remember once when dad was fishing fly's on Manzanita lake, late in the evening, he caught a bat! I can still see the bat flying against the purple sky on the end of his line. Is funny, I cant remember how he got that bad bat off his line.


 
Hand on heart no ** i caught a king fisher once when float fishing a gentle stream with maggots.
I just flicked it accross to far bank and sudenly the line was flying off up stream, the little buger had shot out from the bank and grabed it in mid air.
The look on my face must of being a peach cos i didnt know what the hell was going on till i seen the little buger lol


----------



## city (Mar 22, 2009)

i caught a malard duck.. was fishing of this bank with a pheasant tail. damn duck shot across the water and ate it.. faught to get close to the duck for 20 min. thank god it finally popped out of the bill. i felt so bad....


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

I always catch a lot of tree bass.


----------



## BBFan (Mar 22, 2009)

Caught my first fish of the year this morning that didn't come through the ice.
Can't wait to get the boat in the water and start hunting hogs!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 22, 2009)

Tree bass lol yeah done that a few times.

Hooked a duck twice once at local carp pond but that was common thing for em cos they'd always go for floating bread, seen loads of people do it and the damn ducks never learned lol, the other time was fishing a big carp lake with hair rigged 21mm halibut pellets in about 10ft of water,
Buzzer shot off, i shot up, struck into what i thought was a huge carp and ended up dragging a duck accross the water lol.
Oops. Bet the little sod didnt go for halibuts again lol


----------



## tcbud (Mar 22, 2009)

Hogs = bass?


----------



## BBFan (Mar 22, 2009)

No tcbud, hogs do not equal bass.....
Hogs equal big bass!
I envy you your longer season- mine hasn't yet started.  Was planning on putting the boat in the water today, just to run it, but the weatherman screwed up- it's much cooler than they predicted.  Oh well, yard work day.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 22, 2009)

Hogs = Lunkers 
lol
Usually keep the boat on Shasta for Dec - March, not this year or last, the water has been too low.  But the lake near me, that is the lake for big bass, State Record came out of it that stood (since the seventies) till just a year or so ago.....Small Mouth 9lb 4 oz I think it was, I get 3-5 lb Smallmouth bass all the time there, but have to catch 50 little ones to nail that big one or five.  Lots of casting.  That lake is not good in the winter tho, not for us anyway, some say it is good, never had much luck on it in winter.  Is way cold too, compared to Shasta.  Colder weather is heading your way, we got a real cold snap yesterday/today, with some snow.
Good luck in the yard.....


----------



## tcbud (Apr 5, 2009)

This was the first fish I got from the shore at Kellsy Creek on Clear Lake.  Fishing from shore with a blue rubber worm.  I even tried crappie fishing and got a ten incher!  BB, does it rate as a lunker at twenty inches?  I think it was about five pounds.  The rest were over 14 inches, we got fish every day we were there.  We also went back for a few more days, we enjoyed it so much.

in edit, I forgot to mention...
this bass was the only one who lost it's life to me, tho I caught a bunch.  A nice Asian couple took him home and ate him.


----------



## city (Apr 5, 2009)

Well went to the Owyhee today. Got totally skunked!
Not a single bite. They are letting the water out of the damn... cold cold cold


----------



## cubby (Apr 5, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Well went to the Owyhee today. Got totally skunked!
> Not a single bite. They are letting the water out of the damn... cold cold cold


 



           DAMN WHAT?


----------



## BBFan (Apr 6, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> This was the first fish I got from the shore at Kellsy Creek on Clear Lake. Fishing from shore with a blue rubber worm. I even tried crappie fishing and got a ten incher! BB, does it rate as a lunker at twenty inches? I think it was about five pounds. The rest were over 14 inches, we got fish every day we were there. We also went back for a few more days, we enjoyed it so much.
> 
> in edit, I forgot to mention...
> this bass was the only one who lost it's life to me, tho I caught a bunch. A nice Asian couple took him home and ate him.


 
Qualifies in my book TC- any fish over 4 lbs is a wonderful fish, especially where I'm from.  Nice job!
Got the boat in the water yesterday finally- caught 2 and my buddy got 3.  He caught the biggest, probably about 3 lbs.  All on hair jigs except 1 on a watermelon senko.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 6, 2009)

anyone got any flounder x halibat or hallibit?


----------



## Klicks (Apr 6, 2009)

My hubby doesn't like the smell of cooking fish either, but he loves to eat it.  I grill most my fish outside.  Bass is my favorite!   I've had my tackle box set up since the first of March.  It's always in my hubby's bed box.  All I gotta do is hook up the boat trailer!!


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Apr 6, 2009)

my boat is ready to go. i cant wait. i got e\verything all ready to go, cant wait i might shoot out this week to do some early boating


----------



## tcbud (Apr 6, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Qualifies in my book TC- any fish over 4 lbs is a wonderful fish, especially where I'm from. Nice job!
> Got the boat in the water yesterday finally- caught 2 and my buddy got 3. He caught the biggest, probably about 3 lbs. All on hair jigs except 1 on a watermelon senko.


 
Hair Jig? is that like the little hook with eyes on it, then an eye to put the line into with hair commin off the back of the hook?  I do tube bait mostly in the summer, and rubber worms in winter.  Got to catch fifty little fish to get that one over 3 lbs on my lake.  BUT....the big one is out there.....just a cast away   .


----------



## BBFan (Apr 7, 2009)

TC-
This is a hair jig.  We were using black/blue with a pork rind trailer.  I find it harder to catch them on rubber worms in the colder weather but it's pretty much the only thing I use in warmer weather.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 7, 2009)

BB, that is what I thot a "hair jig" looked like. My discription was not so good.  I have found I have to work the worm *real *slow in colder water.  Lots of stoping and letting the worm rest, then a quick pop to get it off the bottom, then back to real slow reeling.  I am using a shorter leader too, carolina style.  Summer I use the tube bait (Gitzit) and lots of casting to shore.  That is my favorite ...... I love the way the bass slam it.  Worms are more of a nibble, nibble, move off slow.  That classic pull on the line.....wish the weather was better, we would be on the lake today.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 11, 2009)

Any new pics to show?

eace:


----------



## tcbud (Nov 11, 2009)

myself, sad to say we went fishing once on the boat this summer......a couple times we threw a fly at a stream (I didnt get any, he did tho, little black trout, I went back to the car and read a book).

Stealhead Season has started here with the storms, I see more and more men up to their hips in their hip boots in the river.  It is WAY to cold for me for that kinda fishing.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 18, 2009)

Is it cold where you are?

Does your rod get icy?

Well here is a way to fish with no icy rod!

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMroqwkWy5A&feature=related

eace:


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

that was neat HIE :aok:
   if i  ever get a remot control boat, i'll have to remember this one LOL


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

> myself, sad to say we went fishing once on the boat this summer......a couple times we threw a fly at a stream (I didnt get any, he did tho, little black trout, I went back to the car and read a book).


 thats bout all my lady does when i take her fishing.
  when i dont take her she complains how i never take her too and when i do take her all she does is complain bout the heat or rain or cold or wind or dirt or lord knows wat and wants to go home and usually end up goin to the truck to read or nap LOL.


----------



## BBFan (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, I finally broke down and bought a boat.  My first actually.

Decided to try to take it down to the launch and set it out on it's maiden voyage.

The guy who sold me the boat said the trick was not to get the trailer in too deep into the water.

But I just can't seem to get it in deep enough to get the boat off the trailer.

Here's a picture- can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
View attachment 143904


Just kidding, someone sent me this and I saw this thread pop up and just had to share.


----------



## Krazeydays (Dec 18, 2009)

:holysheep:  Man, this guy wuz smoking something for sure!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 18, 2009)

what the...??? that looks like it WAS a nice truck!  I can't believe how stupid people are!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

i think i saw that same truck in the water pic on here before not too long ago.  i might be imaginin things too but :confused2:  
  i wonder how many empty beer cans are in his truck box :rofl:


----------



## greenguy (Dec 18, 2009)

Love to fish!

Cant beat a shore lunch in Canada with fresh walleye! That would seriously be my last meal if on death row! 

or cut open a tuna right out of the water and toss some lemon on it...fresh sashimi...AWESOME!


----------



## IRISH (Dec 18, 2009)

were just getting our ice fishing gear out and tuned in for the winter ice fishing...it's hard to find a partner to venture out in the cold with me...buncha momma's boys'...lol...

i won't ice fish alone. have almost drowned several times over past 30 years, while venturing out onto thin ice...there was a spring which made the ice alot thinner, and through i went...my grapple hooks saved me...

most would never venture out again after that ordeal...my lil woman hates it when i go out...i promised her i would partner up from now on...

i sometimes go out with a group in a fishing shanty that seats 10 people. they have couches in the dern thing, a generator, a tv, a cook stove, and a lotta booze...drive your truck right out on the ice to the shanty...

will try to show pics of our quarry this winter...just waiting for the ice to thicken up now a bit...gotta be 4 inches, or i ain't going out...


----------



## zipflip (Dec 18, 2009)

> were just getting our ice fishing gear out and tuned in for the winter ice fishing...it's hard to find a partner to venture out in the cold with me...buncha momma's boys'...lol...


 dang irish.    come swoop me up.    i'll buy beer too.  gota have beer out fishin regardles sif it summer or winter imo.
  lets go man.
 all my stuffs all packed an ready to be loaded yet even. :hubba:
  oh dang, that fishin fever is gettin on me again.


----------



## BBFan (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Irish & Zip!

Bet we could have a grand old time out on the ice!  We might get enough ice here to be fishing by Xmas- first time this early in quite a few years.  My buddy stopped by yesterday with an ice report and it's looking good- 2" of nice black ice already.

As much as I enjoy the call, "Flag Up", it's about hanging with friends, eating game meals, drinking, and oh yeah- the occassional joint   (and catching a fish now and then is fun too).

I got a buddy who grows outdoors and it's really the only time we get together and swap stories and samples.

I'd pick you up Zip!  Hope you get out there this year.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 19, 2009)

We don't have any ice yet!!!  almost christmas and no ice...what the *&%^ is goin on???  Michigan weather!  come April we'll have 3 ft of it...lol...and I'll want to be planting.

We have what is called Tip Up around here BB, sounds like the same thing, there is a huge one up north that I went to a few yrs ago, it was a blast.

Nothing is better than a bluegill sandwich, on grilled sourdough, a little cheese, and a mound of cole slaw on top.....mmmmmmm  I'm ready when ever we get some ice!


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Irish let me get this straight......you drive out on a frozen lake thats sometimes not frozen to get drunk, smoke and fish..?.....I'm in!:hubba:  But just one question......don't they have long john silvers where you live?


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Dec 19, 2009)

Just got back from my first ice fishing outing this year. Caught a few sunnies (brim) and crappies. Going back out to another lake in a couple of hours. Zip if you were near me I would take you out fishing for sure!! Anyone in MN that wants to go, shoot me a pm. It's just getting started.:clap:  First few weeks are the best. No dumb dumb's driving their cars around.

Gonna be in the mid 20's next week. Going to have to put the boat in and get after some walleyes too. I'll try to take some pics today. 

Irish what do you fish for in the quarry? Lakers?
I think pcduck made mention of fishing lake erie. I gotta get over there some spring.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 19, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> were just getting our ice fishing gear out and tuned in for the winter ice fishing...it's hard to find a partner to venture out in the cold with me...buncha momma's boys'...lol...
> 
> i won't ice fish alone. have almost drowned several times over past 30 years, while venturing out onto thin ice...there was a spring which made the ice alot thinner, and through i went...my grapple hooks saved me...
> 
> ...







I decided to get close to a river opening one spring about 3 yrs ago and ... splash through i went, as i tried to get out, the ice just kept breaking, all my clothes were weighing me down, luckly i had put my auger
between my knapsack and my back as i was walking because my hands were full, i had enough strength for one last attempt, i stuck the auger 
in the ice like a pic and pulled myself out,  i was freaking out but i had to 
move fast because i had a 15 min walk to my truck, when i finally got there i had to warm it up fast and strip down to my underwear, 
i just stared blankly into the trees for 45 min i think i was in or going into shock, i drove home told my GF and she tore me a new one LOL

i marked that day on the calender and i stop going out 2 weeks before that day every year, 

i have to go hit a big bowl now, because im shaking really bad.


----------

